#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Питание монахов Шаолиня

## Hang Gahm

Предлагаю вашему вниманию интересную статью о вегетарианском образе жизни монахов традиции чань.http://veganeducation.blogspot.co.il...g-post_14.html

----------

Ometoff (24.02.2017)

----------

